# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Air Bonsai, levitating bonsai trees, Hoshinchu Air Bonsai Garden, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

"Air Bonsai | Create your "little star" on Kickstar

Bonsai on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 26, 2016

----------


## Tooth_Fairy

Looks weird but pretty. I'll never stop being amazed by the variety of nature. When I was on ayahuasca resort in Peru, the only regret I had is that I'd left my camera at home (taking it wasn't allowed).

----------

